# February Poster of the Month



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

To have a chance to win, you must have been nominated by atleast one person in this thread.

The nominees are

SMDre
Gambino
_Dre_
Zach
Dragsnmke1
Mavs Dude
mff4l


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: February Poster of the Month Nominations*

I vote _Dre_, always has good posts and is very active


----------



## Your Dallas Mavericks (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: February Poster of the Month Nominations*

I won't vote because I just joined and it wouldn't be right...

But good luck everyone LOL!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: February Poster of the Month Nominations*



Your Dallas Mavericks said:


> I won't vote because I just joined and it wouldn't be right...
> 
> But good luck everyone LOL!


Welcome, I am liking your fansite


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: February Poster of the Month Nominations*

C'mon people!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I voted for dr.Dre


----------



## Your Dallas Mavericks (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: February Poster of the Month Nominations*



Theo! said:


> Welcome, I am liking your fansite


Thanks man, I put a lot of hard work into it. Photoshop, Dreamweaver, sometimes Flash, oh yeah and don't forget Sound Forge too...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I thought I already voted. But _dre_


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Where's Theo! on that list?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Tristan said:


> Where's Theo! on that list?


He won last time. You can't win twice in a row.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Ahh....k. Haven't been on this board in awhile.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Poll is closing soon, get your last minute votes in


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Congratulations to _Dre_, who wins February POTM in the Dallas forum

Well deserved man


----------

